
If you've had problems getting things done on chat, you might like this. - mythun
https://medium.com/cubeit-curate-your-content/don-t-read-this-d9b06e245b55
======
yoz-y
While this seems nice I think that it does not exactly solve the problem. In
most cases the person would still be required to follow the links on the card.
For example the google maps preview is too small to figure anything out and
you would still probably want to navigate to the location which is handled by
the link perfectly well (albeit your presentation is nicer).

The tone of the article and 'Bart' in those conversations is also super
condescending, to the point that I have to fight the urge to dismiss the
product just because of that.

All in all I think the idea is very nice, however I'd rather wait for this to
be integrated in the half a dozen chat apps I already use rather than add a
new to the mix.

~~~
mythun
Thanks for the feedback! We didn't realize the tone of the article was
condescending. Will have to take another look at that. But it sort of is what
happens on group chat (we might have gone overboard a bit with the emotions,
but between friends such conversations are normal.)

